# Looking for small tract to lease for 2 adults in Cordele area



## Deer Tic (May 30, 2012)

Hey all, 
Just received the dreaded call that we have 30 days to remove our stands and with no explanation! We were in north Turner and Worth counties and would love to find a 100 -200 acre plus tract to lease in the same general area.

About us: 
2 friends that grew up together and are in our late 40's residing near Athens. Ga. We bow hunt 95% of the season, have a small 24' camper and an electric golf cart for going to and from the stands. Extremely respective of land and in the past have always improved things. Our last tract had 4 nice food plots that where installed by us with the help of the Ga. Forestry Service. In 5 years we took a 10 and 11 pt in the 130' class and that is about our minimum. Our goal is big deer with a bow!

Please keep us in mind if you have a tract to fit our needs or know of someone who does!

Thanks!


----------



## MILTON BRADLEY (May 31, 2012)

Mayday hunting preserve is now excepting 4 new members. We currently have 5000 acres with some still hunting only areas. dog hunting and still hunting members welcome. Family oriented hunting club that has been established for 32 years. Camp house with running water, electric, direct tv, and camper hook ups. Recently started a trapping and nussiance wildlife control program to help better our deer and turkey populations. Great road system with lots of club food plots. 16 members @ $1000.00 a piece. This includes wife and children still attending school. Located in echols lanier and clinch counties in georgia. HUGE swamp with 7 small fishing ponds inside. 400 yard shooting range with shooting house. 18 miles from valdosta. Hwy 129 between statenville and stockton georgia Email for pictures
Take advantage of this Membership offer Most people that Join always return the following year. Great place for the whole family. Which is why we Usually don't have memberships availible. Most Members have been there 10 to 20 plus years. Some of me and My families Greatest Memories Happen at This Club.
if any questions about memberships please call or email

Richard McGill (904) 237-6227 Shorty Brown (229) 569-0086_.


----------



## Deer Tic (Jun 1, 2012)

Richard,
Thanks for the offer! Sounds like you have a fine setup. We were already driving 3 hours to Turner county, that's just a little to far for us. Would like to stay around Crisp or surrounding counties.

Thanx again!


----------



## Deer Tic (Jun 5, 2012)

Still looking! South of Macon preferred.


----------



## rutledgerm (Jun 6, 2012)

Have a Lease in Stewart County.   Between  Lumpkin  &  Benovlance Ga. We have a camp house to stay in all you need to be comfortable. Also have two campsites with full hookups. Dues for the year $1000.00 includes electric and food plots. Call 352-427-4985 for details. Or email me at rutledgerm@hotmail.com


----------



## snowbuck (Jun 19, 2012)

turner co we need acouple call 229-848-3573


----------

